# Post up your pictures :)



## mr. luke (25 Feb 2010)

Thought it might be nice for everyone to throw up some pictures of ALL their tanks (planted or un planted) to make a bit of a ukaps colaboration.
I personaly have 7 tanks spread over mine and my girlfriends house I can post pictures of, all but one is planted to a greater or lesser extent.
I notice a lot of people dont show there tanks off on here, but sit back and gather information so it would be nice to see some pics from them 

But first, am I allowed to post non-planted pics on this forum? Or is it sinfull?


----------



## a1Matt (25 Feb 2010)

I posted a couple of shots of a marine tank last week    I think I got away with it  :silent:


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Feb 2010)

This posting is very quite - lets see if we can get it going.

My Aquaone 980 Tank.






Picture taken after some tiding up.

My Aquamode 300.





Regards
Paul.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

I like the second tank, youve managed ot make an odd shaped tank look nice


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Mar 2010)

I have 4   

40cm planted




60cm planted




80cm green spotted puffer(tetraodon nigroviridis) currently brackish, turning into marine.




puffer(v hard to get a good pic)




45cm shelldweller tank(neolamprologus multifasciatus)


----------



## Tom (2 Mar 2010)

AdAndrews - Nice to see you're treating a Green Spotted Puffer properly! Tis quite rare to see one salty!

Here's my current tank, but I've had a lot more higher tech tanks in the past when i could afford it


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Mar 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> I like the second tank, youve managed ot make an odd shaped tank look nice




Thx for your comments regarding second tank.

Regards
paul.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

Dont you shellies pick on the apple snail? 
They all look great guys, keep em coming


----------



## HarrietHippo (3 Mar 2010)

Some nice looking tanks there! (altho I'm going to have nightmares about giant killer snails now). 

I agree with the gathering information thing and sitting back. That's me!  In my defence tho it's because I feel I dont know enough about a topic to meaningfully / authoritatively comment. Heck, I dont even have fish yet! Some of you guys are always offering useful advice, and it is much appreciated thanks by noobs.

Tank still cycling, so excuse a few start-up plants and configurations.
AR980. 215l





Flyfisherman - love what you've done with your 980. If I dont have  enough light, am considering the luminaire or T5 upgrade. How have you found the humidity in your home with having an open top?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Mar 2010)

Here's my one and only tank - ever. 'Punishment of Luxury' - nominally 200 litres (but actually more like 215 litres net):


----------



## chilled84 (3 Mar 2010)

Tank today.






Thanks 

chilled84


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Mar 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Dont you shellies pick on the apple snail?
> They all look great guys, keep em coming



nah, Luke, they leave him alone, although i find that the apple snails do not survive for a vast ammount of time, this could be linked to high ph, or maybe just the lack of leftover food.

@Tom- thanks, i did loads and loads of research before getting him, its like one big project, ive gotta raise the salinity by 1.001 approx every week with the water changes and then im purchasing various things at different stages, eg.. at 1.010 im getting a protein skimmer, and 1.015 i could get some macro algae and then when into 1.020 i am purchasing live rock, some damsels and maybe a pair of common clownfish, then, depending on what happens, i may add some soft corals, if i improve the lighting-which will be touch and go to whether the gsp eats them


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Mar 2010)

HarrietHippo said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman - love what you've done with your 980. If I dont have  enough light, am considering the luminaire or T5 upgrade. How have you found the humidity in your home with having an open top?



I have not noticed any difference regarding humidity levels with the house - the only thing that I have noticed is that the water levels drops by about an 1" or 25mm over the week so mid week add some water (top up the levels).

Thx's for comments regarding my tank.

Chilli - looking excellent.


Regards
Paul


----------



## chilled84 (3 Mar 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> HarrietHippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, Looking good yours too.


----------



## OllieNZ (5 Mar 2010)

Hi All
My tank 4'x1.5'x1' ...



Scape started 01/2010 No co2 and dry ferts as required.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## JanOve (5 Mar 2010)

Two of my tanks.


----------



## Cheeba (6 Mar 2010)

*just started this today*

Hi all im new in here so hi to you all 
I just started my first atempt at an acquascape & would like to hear your comments good or bad I`ll post pics as I go along, 

The tank is a osaka 260
any help will be very welcome!


----------

